# Thank you Greg Watson



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Greg is top notch!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Cheers to that ! roud:


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

<--- another happy customer here. Thanks, Greg!


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

I want to thank Greg too, great service, fast answers and I got what I needed even though I live so far away! :thumbsup:


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I've never contacted Greg with questions, but I can say I was very impressed by the quality of packaging, and the labelling which make it very clear what the chems are as well as the intended use - which could be important if the package is examined in shipment.

PMDD isn't a high-volume or high-profit business, but I hope Greg at least makes enough for him and his wife to go out to a nice dinner every now and then, they deserve it.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Another Happy Customer*

Even though I totally screwed up the payment of my first order, A quick e-mail to Greg fixed the problem. 
Thanks Greg.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

I ordered my first ever dry ferts from Greg last night..and from the looks of it I am glad I did!


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

Amen! His ferts are the cat's meow!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I was very pleased with his responses as well.


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

Great service. He answered all my newb questions ie. How much K2SO4 should i get, should i get xxx etc etc. I recieved a 2 page email, starting with ;'I'm really glad you asked that question.'

Top dollar service.... shipped all the long way to Denmark.

If it wasn't for Greg, I doubt I'd even have a proper planted tank.

Giftwrapped kudos.


----------



## beviking (Aug 2, 2005)

Have to agree...it's a great service to us all!!!


----------



## vidiots (Jun 17, 2006)

I agree with you completely! Greg has me as customer for life! Thank you Greg. I just got my second order of ferts from him yesterday. The dry ferts last a very long time compared to the liquid ones even for my 180g tank. I hope his site is still there when I run out, cause I'll buy more.

Mike Olsen
Wakefield, NH


----------



## Izzy_12 (May 16, 2006)

Greg has sent me ferts here in Canada. Top notch service and reasonable rates to the north. Thumbs-Up!!


----------

